# Post Your Rides!!



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 5, 2017)

Now that vpsBoard is back from the dead, what's a forum without a post your rides thread? 

So without further ado - let's start fresh, and post pictures of your current rides here!

I'll kick this off...

2016 Dodge Challenger 392 HEMI R/T Scat Pack


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

I'll start with the bikes.

 
 
 
The white bike on the left is not mine.


----------



## MannDude (May 5, 2017)

Only difference now is I have a 4' Firestick on the back for a CB. Got a magmount 2M/70cm antenna on top for ham radio but I may replace it later with something a bit better.

Not too bad for a 99. I like it.


----------



## ChuckC (May 5, 2017)

My ride is a little different  Had to make a video as sound needed!






One of the best parts of this van is when driving locally on highway and in town people see it and think "Oh gawd it's slow don't want to get stuck behind this" then try to pull some bonehead move to get by. Their faces when I lean on the gas a bit and shut them down is priceless.

4x4 kit and lift planned for this winter with a 4 inch lift and winch!


----------



## Coastercraze (May 5, 2017)

2017 Chevy Equinox LT in Nightfall Gray Metallic. I'll post pics when it's light out and maybe after I run it through a car wash since some bird crap hit me the other day.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 9, 2017)

Hoboy... well, I probably win on numbers. All of them could use a bath, and some are just being fostered after an abusive relationship until they go to their forever home.

First, my former cop cars. Picked up for a pittance. Basically abused, but mechanically sound- only needing minor work (and rear seats). As far as the 2006 3.9L V6 Impalas- one's 95% done, the other still needs rear seats- and I need to track down what keeps draining the battery. Something's keeping the system awake- or (more likely), it's some of their wonderful aftermarket wiring somewhere. I'll probably just stick an ohmmeter over each fuse and eyeball it until I (hopefully) find the drain without doing a further teardown. _Why do I keep ending up with GMs, even though I know better?!_

The '09 5.7L Charger is running, but is throwing a random misfire code while exhibiting no issues- but that might have to do with the fact I have rebuilt one of the coilpacks using liquid electrical tape to fill in the obvious cracks in the boot shield.

 

_*My* kids_. Abandoned by their parent company almost a decade ago- love 'em like they're my own. They're worth nothing, so I might as well just keep 'em. The one on the bottom right had less than 100 sent to the US. Damn I love driving that thing.

2K 9-5 2.3T Aero, 2K1 9-3 2.0T SE
2K8 9-5 2.3T, 2K8 9-3 (Turbo-X) 2.8L

 

 

---

@ChuckC N/A? What've you got in that behemoth!?


----------



## Jonathan (May 9, 2017)

Not a fan of newer chargers. Get ya some real muscle


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 9, 2017)

It's just a 5.7, but the price was right. The whole lot was less than @QuadraNet_Adam down payment.  The Impalas are surprisingly quick after the initial burst of anemia, but there's no way I'll drive an Impala.

My heart is holding out for a '69 HO 455. Or, you know, maybe just get a nicer house, instead.


----------



## Jonathan (May 9, 2017)

WasNotWSS said:


> My heart is holding out for a '69 HO 455



Now we're talkin.


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin (May 9, 2017)

Dodge Charger SRT 6.4L w/Borla ATAK


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 9, 2017)

@QuadraNet.Dustin @QuadraNet_Adam Company cars? Where do I send my resume?


----------



## ChuckC (May 9, 2017)

@WasNotWSS 

She be a 360 stroked to a 408, hard on gas but needed, especially in the big mountains and 4x4 coming!


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 9, 2017)

@ChuckC Given the age, I suppose you don't have an issue popping the HG?


----------



## Oliver (May 9, 2017)

I drive an Aussie car and it can carry lots of servers.


----------



## AuroraZero (May 9, 2017)

I would post mine but some freaken Millennial had to go and hit me in the front end. Nice of him to do btw, and made my night.


----------



## ChuckC (May 10, 2017)

WasNotWSS said:


> @ChuckC Given the age, I suppose you don't have an issue popping the HG?



HG?


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 10, 2017)

@Oliver you could fit many more in a Ute!

@ChuckC Head Gasket. Assuming you have the original block, you probably won't have an issue with that, though? I know there was an issue on recent builds where you'd end up needing a thicker gasket with a 408 bore- but I'm not a car polyglot- just computer.


----------



## ChuckC (May 10, 2017)

@WasNotWSS 

Ah, gotcha. Nah no problems. The block was out of a 93 i think (van is an 86) and was 0 decked with a set of aluminum heads added after. Have the occasional issue with the header gaskets but so far no problems with the head gaskets. Mind you i haven't run it that hard yet and got it hot hehe. That will happen this summer.


----------



## Oliver (May 10, 2017)

WasNotWSS said:


> @Oliver you could fit many more in a Ute!



Yeah, but I am not a bogan and I want my cargo to be dry.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 10, 2017)

Oliver said:


> Yeah, but I am not a bogan and I want my cargo to be dry.



Do you have any NZ nodes, or are you still waiting for electricity?


----------



## WestPlainsHosting (May 14, 2017)

Don't want to gloat but.... 2010 Shoebaru. 90 miles per cheeseburger! I have sweet chevroleg too but that's for another day.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 15, 2017)

They're importing Vans to Nordakoddah now? I didn't know any trade agreements were in place yet!


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 15, 2017)

Ugh, as much as I postpostpost I hate making replies to myself except in jest. Got the seats done in Impala #1. Now it needs to be cleaned up and moved along its' merry way!


----------



## AuroraZero (May 15, 2017)

Did not get mine in today. Good news is I found a fender for 65 bucks painted the right color even. Bad news is it is 150 miles away :/ 

Anyways got to find out what the hell is up with alignment first before it chews through tires like a Fat chick in a donut shop.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 15, 2017)

You should have a Les Schwab, even out in BFE. I just take my cars there for alignment- nobody else can afford the expensive equipment, and only once did they try playing the "these tires are too low to be legal" game- and that cost the manager his job. For $20, it's well worth a lifetime warranty- just don't aim for the potholes.

It amuses me that a 2-3 hour drive is something you don't want to endure.. you must hate the car. I once took a drive to San Francisco for lunch after losing a weekend putting out fires. Of course, gas wasn't $3/gal _then_.


----------



## AuroraZero (May 15, 2017)

Do not mind the drive just hate the morons on Michigan roads. Like I need a howitzer to get anything done on them. Car is not bad it rides nice and has some pep for a 6 cylinder. 

Gets good mileage as well, just need the time to get shit done for once.


----------



## raindog308 (May 16, 2017)

My current ride is a rental. It's a Chevy Cruze. It completely sucks balls for three reasons:

1. It's a GM product.

2. AutoStop. Nothing like rolling up to a stop sign on an 85-degree humid day and the airco and fans stop as the car shuts off. I couldn't believe that. That is *so* GM. Iffy idea, and then completely incompetently implemented. Yeah, there' s hacky way to turn it off but why should I have to? Also, the car is so poorly built that it shudders when it it power cycles. And yeah, the last two Cruzes I had as rentals did the same thing - typical GM quality. See #1.

3. The back window is so narrow and so high that cars vanish behind me. I watched as a Miata changed lanes behind me and it was completely invisible. So poorly engineered.

Ride before that was a Prius...wasn't wowed, but it was at least made by engineers. I'm not sure who makes GM products.


----------



## Jonathan (May 16, 2017)

Why are you driving a rental?


----------



## AuroraZero (May 16, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Why are you driving a rental?



He likes to run over Millennials in his regular ride, so he gets rentals to hide from everyone. ☺


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

raindog308 said:


> 1. It's a GM product.



(#2/#3 are redundant)

The only thing possibly worse is a CVT Nissan Versa- I had one of those several years back, and it was so bad that we were literally fighting over who *HAD* to drive. I didn't want to since it couldn't get over 30mph in under a minute, and the liability/guilt if I got us run over by a cow at a fast trot.

Now that I've got the Impalas mostly-ready to leave the nest, I kind of want to keep one. I don't have a good excuse, but for crappy automatics with shitty fuel consumption, they're actually damn peppy. Of course, using plastic lincoln logs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040CZ3SS/?tag=vpsboard-20 to hold parts together, and leftover-pieces-of-furniture as braces so the whole thing doesn't get too tweaked in a minor fender-bender, welp.. I talked myself out of it. Plus, I need to pay that money back to the greedy church-dwelling money lenders.

@ChrisM Rewriting Amazon URLs with own code when no code was set? Tacky. Very tacky.


----------



## betatester (May 16, 2017)

She's dirty and just back from getting some used shoes/tires installed.

2011 335d pushing 260RWHP/425FT-LBS at ~28 MPG.


----------



## Jonathan (May 16, 2017)

Purdy beamer!


----------



## betatester (May 16, 2017)

Thanks, after 10 years of driving a Jetta TDI, this was a nice upgrade.


----------



## raindog308 (May 16, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Why are you driving a rental?



Traveling.

I got a Cruze last time, too. Bastards.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

Anyone wanna swap a nice euro turbo for a handful of domestic trash?


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2017)

I would like to post my ride. But she won't let me.

Ah, I am too funny for my own good.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

Lee said:


> I would like to post my ride. But she won't let me.



Appreciated. Some of us only have 1080p screens.


----------



## ChrisM (May 17, 2017)

Bought a 2017 Jeep Renegade a couple months ago!  

 
 
*
My Alabama custom internet personality License plate!*


 

I also have my Chromed out Chrysler.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 17, 2017)

raindog308 said:


> My current ride is a rental. It's a Chevy Cruze. It completely sucks balls for three reasons:
> 
> 1. It's a GM product.
> 
> ...



I have assembled various things on a Cruze, mainly the dash and paint process. Depending on where the Cruze you're driving came from (on the driver's side door is a sticker where it's made, also the VIN will tell you too), I can say for sure at the very least, the US built ones are well built and our quality team do a very good job at making sure no defects leave the plant.


----------



## AuroraZero (May 18, 2017)

ChrisM said:


> Bought a 2017 Jeep Renegade a couple months ago!
> 
> View attachment 5207
> View attachment 5208
> ...



Those come with the Dell or the flip flops. 

Got the car on the rack, good news nothing bent or broken, bad news drivers tire is toed in so bad I think the camel lost a hump. So it is alignment time on Monday. Got the old girl some new shoes while I was there. Will post some pics AFTER I repair the fender and paint.  Freaken Millennials!!!!


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 28, 2017)

Soo... There's this outside.


----------



## WasNotWSS (Jun 1, 2017)

Driver was a 60s-something generic white male wearing a "Ducks Unlimited" T-Shirt. I was a bit stunned.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 1, 2017)

WasNotWSS said:


> Driver was a 60s-something generic white male wearing a "Ducks Unlimited" T-Shirt. I was a bit stunned.



Did he have a beard?


----------



## WasNotWSS (Jun 1, 2017)

Nope. Didn't look like anyone discernible, really. Maybe it was bought with royalties from starring in "Up".


----------



## IWSNetworks (Jan 8, 2018)

Mine is Mazda 6
What about you ?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2020)

I bought this for shits-n-gigs, kind of. May fix the paint and make it my daily driver. IDK. I didn't find it... It found me...




https://www.instagram.com/murdercedes812/


----------



## tk-hassan (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## JonathanKW (Apr 21, 2022)

I picked up a 5spd 2002 v6 Mustang here recently for around 2 grand. Only 174k miles on it, relatively good condition beyond some cosmetics.

Got some plans for it in the near future, became my daily driver.


----------



## n3m0 (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice ride, i only ride motorcycles lol


----------

